# pandinus emperator



## Samzo (Sep 13, 2005)

I got a few emperor scorps this morning and was wondering can they climb glass? As I always see them attempt to climb up the corners and my lid isnt finished (just missing few bits of wood) so I dunno if they could get out... if they did it would piss my parents off lol

This is the best pic I could get as I didn't want to use flash because i'm sure it wouldn't of been good for them heh


----------



## Arachnids (Sep 13, 2005)

No they cant. Good luck with your new addition.


----------



## Ian (Sep 14, 2005)

nice sam  I know jack about scorps....so can't help ya there!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## infinity (Sep 14, 2005)

They can climb a height of about 2/3 the length of their whole body length... - so if they measure 6 inches from eyes to sting, they can climb a height of 4 inches... I found this out at my peril! - I was cleaning the tank and one pushed itself up the glass with its tail/ telson and pulled itself up with it's claws/ chela... so yeah, it just climbed right out and ran at me in attack mode.

One key thing scorpion owners need to know is they like to do a bit of redecorating once they move in... If you have set up the tank one way, in a few weeks, it;ll be hardly recognisable (including newly built ramps up to the corner of the enclosure  )

To be safe, the complete length of the scorpion from substrate to roof


----------



## ellroy (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice scorps! I agree, no chance of them climbing glass. I would make sure they don't dry out with no lid on,

good luck!

Alan


----------



## Samzo (Sep 14, 2005)

Ok thanks for that. There is a lid but its missing 2 pieces of wood which means there are holes. I do mist alot to keep humidity up.


----------



## Peloquin (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, just repeating everyone else really. They are good climbers but cant climb glass. They will do "press-ups" on their tail and WILL redecorate in their new home.

Using a flash wont harm them at all. They are a nice scorp but tend to hide most of the time. I've had them for years.


----------



## Samzo (Sep 14, 2005)

ok cool, mine actuly run about alot lol built some interesting holes though. Anyway thanks for info


----------



## Peloquin (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, they will run around for now, checking out their new home. As soon as they settle in you'll hardly see them. I'm sitting by my tank with 11 in as I type and can see..... 1 tail and a couple of claws. Temp is up around 85, humidity is around 85% and a red bulb is on. All is as it should be and I bet I havn't seen more than 5 scorps over the last 2 weeks.

Nice but pants scorps.

lol


----------

